# Knights Valiant



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay this is going to be a proper go at a project log. All critique is welcomed and will be taken on board. I would especially love some suggestions on the fluff of the Chapter to pad it out a bit. That being said the basics I've come up with are below.

*The Knights Valiant*

The Knights Valiant’s history begins in the 39th Millenium during the Black Templars Donian Crusade. The Orks were swelling in the Donian Sector and the Black Templars were deployed in response to the growing treat. 

A great Waaaaagh was gathering under a local Warboss known as Badgutz. Under his Leadership the Orks seemed particularly effective and Badgutz was single handedly responsible for slaying the Terminator Squad Gaius. The Emperor’s Champion Brother Tomas upon seeing this, fell into a deadly rage and beset upon Badgutz, the duel lasted several hours with neither combatant able to make an attack through the other’s defences. Eventually through tiredness Badutz slipped and let his guard down long enough for Brother Tomas to deliver a killing blow.

During the inspection of Badgutz’ body by the chapters Apothercaries, they found a strange technology inside the Orks’ vast skull. The technology was of non Ork origins and was disturbing for the Black Templars. The Data was sent back to Terra for further investigation along with an account of the Campaign.

The High Lords of Terra were extremely concerned by the data they received and sent word to create a new Chapter which would be responsible for hunting down and eliminating this threat. As a reward for his service during the Donian Campaign, Brother Tomas was given leadership of the new Chapter designated “Knights Valiant” and the Black Templars’ Gene stock was used for their creation. 

Brother Tomas, now High Marshal Tomas took to the new Fortress-Monastery “The Emperor’s Sword” and following a residual signal which had been communicating with the device in the Orks skull started his and his Chapters long travel to the planet of Velbas IV.

Upon making planet fall the Marines were instantly set upon by Orks from all directions. After fierce fighting the Marines broke the back of the opposing force and advanced upon the greenskins stronghold. After days of fighting the Knights Valiant destroyed what remained of the Ork horde. The Apothecaries found yet more strange devices implanted inside the Orks bodies, the only clue being the residual signal transmitting from somewhere on the planet.

The Chapters Thunderhawks scoured the planet before they were attacked in lightning quick hit and runs by what appeared to be Dark Eldar void fighters. The Thunderhawks were outmanuevered and had to fall back to the Emperor’s Sword before taking further loses. 

As the Chapter gathered for a retaliatory attack the signal they had been following disappeared long with any trace of the Dark Eldar.

*THE MODELS*

Right here are below is a test shot of the livery and an idea as to how I'm going to make the Chapter appear.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have decided that a good way of showing the company designation without detracting from the livery would be using the chest Eagle. For example the 2nd Company is Gold etc. 

I also have one other model finished:

Meet Sergeant Calthor of the 2nd Squad Knights Valiant.




























As always comments are most welcome. I have hard skin!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The livery looks good; the bone tone is very aesthetically pleasing.

As it is not finished I was not certain about the loin cloth; at the moment the white is too close to the armour and purity scroll. If you do not have plan already I suggest green or blue would look good.

The transitions between bone and red are quite ragged; they might look tidier if you painted over the line with the red then tided up the trim with a fine brush. If you do want a hard line between the two then a wash would probably look tidier than trying to leave a small line of undercoat.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks, yes you are completely right about the loincloth and the shoulder trims. I tried to negate both those on the Sergeant in the next post. I'm going to try and keep away from loincloths in the lower companies. However was thinking about robes for the first company (much like the Black Templars). Was also thinking the first Company may have Red Armour??


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay so their first "proper" battle over and what can I say.... a resounding defeat. Utterly crushed by the flipping Necrons. A lot of it my own fault. I didn't take anywhere near enough heavy support. Two Tactical squads got owned by Guass wepaonry and the Land Speeders where quickly targeted before their Melta's took anything worth while down. Vanguard Vets got dropped in and mashed up by Wraiths, Scarabs and some other choppy thing. Dreadnought was left to a pair of legs all I had left was my Captain and Assault Squad who were still in reserve by the end of turn four, when I had nothing on the field.
*
As for the project itself*
I have a set of the Marines from the Black Reach boxed set which will be used to expand the force. Though I doubt the termies will be used much more than an experiment in how to paint my veterans. I need to finish off the first Tactical Squad which is currently consisting of the Sergeant I painted above. He has had some touch-ups since, just some extra highlighting on the Mechrite Rec and Bleached Bone Armour. I've also touched the shoulder Pauldrons with Dave T Hobbit' painting suggestion. So I should post some new images for this in the morning.

In the meantime I need to come up with an effective list against Necrons. I'm also considering a Techmarine with CB for funsies, as well as a few attack bikes with Meltas (possibly instead of land speeders) but will need a distration to stop them getting shot to bits.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

The small scriptures on the flag and left pauldron look great, though I would recommend putting some on the small bit of parchment on his back.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The base looks nice, its a good addition to the mini


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I've tried implementing the suggestions people have made and the results are as follows:


























I'm not too good at the freehand work. If anyone has tips I would love to hear them.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

As well as Sergeant Leofric - we now have Brother Aelthred:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very tidy work; the folds on the cloth look particularly smooth.



dutchy1982 said:


> I'm not too good at the freehand work. If anyone has tips I would love to hear them.


My tow suggestions would be (i) to practice several times on a piece of paper first so you can get a feel for how the brush moves through the shapes and (ii) to water the paint down to the consistency of milk so it flows but does not puddle.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks I'll give that a crack now.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

YES! I like the freehand work, actually.


----------



## furioso-prime (Jun 30, 2011)

I like this thread. keep up the good work. The Eternal Crusader will be watching.

For Dorn, and for the Emperor.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. Much appreciated.

I have now a third marine for Squad Leofric:

Brother Mendial


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay been painting like anything recently and have just finished the first combat Squad

Squad Leofric:


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay for Vets I'm thinking one of the two paint schemes below. Opinions are more than welcome.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

second one is my personal preference. Adding the black squad seems a bit out of place.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes I'm thinking the second too. The other option was completely white. But I'm not sure about that one either.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

These are good!
I would also go with the second option.
:wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I prefer the red and white.



dutchy1982 said:


> The other option was completely white..


Your scheme is already quite minimalist; pure white would risk looking too plain.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay. I will mock up a quick tester either tomorrow or the next day with the red and white.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay the ML equipped tac member is painted now. I've also included some WIP shots of their Rhino.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey man, nice painting, I really like it. I hope to see this continue to expand, and wish you luck in your battles. Emperor protects. :laugh:


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## chEASY22 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Yessir, I think the colour scheme is particularly nice, there is just something about bone and red which is so appealing! For the First company I would certainly lean towards the second image as it is a reverse of the chapters current colour scheme (which I am sure was your intention) and would not only tie the army together, but also make them distinct from the Black Templars (which the black paint scheme wouldn't do). In terms of gaming do you use the rules for Black Templars or the standard SM Codex? Great work so far, keep it up!


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks! I've had a look at the Black Templar Codex but for the time being I'm keeping them vanilla. I'm hoping that maybe a month down the line or so I can start considering whether to run them either BT or Vanilla depending on my mood.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

These look great Dutchy, very smooth with some very nice details.
Im very interested in seeing more, keep up the good work mate!

+Rep for a great start!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice paint scheme. Red and white looks good. +rep.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the response. As a result, I've done about 50% work on a terminator using the red scheme:



















I've also started a commander. This guy has a magnetised backpack to swap between standard and jump pack.


















Also some work has been done on the BR dread:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The freehand on the side of the Multi-melta looks very tidy.

The highlights on the Terminator also looks tidy; however, it seems too abrupt to me; I think it would work better with a thicker highlight half-way between the base and final highlight to smooth the transition.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Possibly a Blood Red/Blazing Orange mix?


----------



## GoRy (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the fluff. Love the colour scheme mate - it might not be golden demon standard but I would laugh if anyone didn't say it wasn't beyond most peoples ability (mine included). I love the contrast between the red and the white, and especially the freehand banners. Big thumbs up, keep with it.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Gory, that is very much appreciated! And as a thank you, here is a terminator :grin:

























I'm hopefully going to be starting my Goblin plog very soon as well for anyone that might be interested. No Orcs allowed.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally back on Heresy after over a year! 

Unfortunately (Or Fortunately depending on which way you view it) I've moved in with the Girlfriend back in February. Since then its been none stop decorating and painting (Not the good kind). However finally got around to sorting out the internet and working on an area where I can paint in peace - though the girlfreind keeps claiming that painting a wall is no different!

I have had time to get a few games in of fantasy however with my new (ish) Goblin Army. The Knights Valiant are in the same state they were, however now I have time on my hands I can get back to posting regular updates and shots of the minis - prob once a week or so. It won't only be the Knights, it will be everything I'm working on essentially.

I've spent a couple of days going through Xenobiotics Continual Madness, which is frankly just staggering the amount of skill he has. But although I will never match his skill level reading his plog has given me the motivation to get my own up and running again.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

great work mate can't wait to see more! +rep


----------

